
Setup.cfg – a solution to python config file soup? - pmoriarty
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2017/02/setupcfg-solution-to-python-config-file.html
======
JosephRedfern
Reading through the Pull Request, it's nice to see such a civilised, courteous
dialog between the submitter and maintainers
([https://github.com/python/mypy/pull/2761](https://github.com/python/mypy/pull/2761)).
I can imagine (and have previously seen) many similar dialogs break down and
resort to less errm... "empathetic"/productive comments. Guido++!

------
mmerickel
Yep, until we eventually move everything into `pyproject.toml` which is
explicitly documented to support `[tool.foo]` config namespaces.

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0518/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0518/)

~~~
alphast0rm
That's explicitly called out by miedzinski, the PR author, in the discussion
[1]--although for some reason it's mentioned as PEP 512 but links to the same
page you mentioned.

[1]
[https://github.com/python/mypy/pull/2761](https://github.com/python/mypy/pull/2761)

